# Devil's Golf Course



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

If you ever want to play a tough golf course, that is one that is tough on your clubs you might want to try this one out. Me and H.C. allegedly, (see avatar) played here a few years ago. We actually played the real golf course at Furnace Creek just down the road. I don't recommend playing here in July or August. :laugh:

Geology of Death Valley National Park 

Furnace Creek Golf Course, Death Valley CA | Hitting the Links!


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

It's not really a golf course; Here's a quote as to how it got it's present name. 

"The Devils Golf Course gets its name from a guidebook back in the 1930′s that stated “Only the devil could play golf on such a surface.” 

Here's another link that gives more info and is where the above quote came from. Devils Golf Course in Death Valley | California Through My Lens

This place is in Death Valley National Park. There is a real golf course there that is quite playable year around located at Furnace Creek Inn. (see link in my first post) We go there a couple of times a year, usually in the summer months when the "snow birds" have left the area. This to avoid crowds, and slower play. Playing in 80*F-90*F weather in January is quite normal there. I was there last August and played in 122*F temps. Hitting the into shaded areas was a must. I also used a cart. Also when playing in the hot months, any where, the golfer should start hydrating themselves a couple of days in advance of their tee time.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*When and where*

Froggy: we've got to get down to business and set a date. My arm feels good the flaw I have is my backswing. I'm thinking 1st week in April if you're in town.:thumbsup:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

When it's 95 degrees and 70% humidity here in Miami, with no breeze to be found, sometimes I feel like I'm swimming through lava instead of playing golf. Now I feel like it might be preferable to this Devil's course.


----------

